# Como Elevar El Voltaje De 12V a +/-45V



## Spaintek (Abr 29, 2006)

Hola de nuevo quisiera saver si se puede elevar el voltaje de la bateria de auto de 12V a +/- 45V.

Si me pudieran ayudar con esto estaria complacido.

Gracias.

  Alan


----------



## Guest (Ago 11, 2006)

saludos si es posible visita la pagina de  switchmode power supply for car audio. son los productos de elliott este proyecto si que funciona , recuerda que la corriente te lo premie si no que te lo queme.


----------



## mario18560 (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola:

Aca te va algo que encontre por la WEB. Espero te sirva.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Razorback (Ago 22, 2006)

*Esta por algun lado la pcb y mas que nada como fabricar el transformador?..Se puede modificar alguno de esos que vienen en las fuentes de pc? Ayuda Pls...Gracias*


----------



## elemental (Ago 25, 2006)

Este circuito tambien puede valer si en lugar de poner el doble de espiras en el  secundario se ponen 4 veces mas y asi ya da para conseguir los 45v. Algunos componenes son raros pero se pueden cambiar por otros comunes ... el driver de los mosfets no tiene por que ser ese y concretamente yo consegui algunos gratis pidiendo muestras a Texas Instruments. Tambien el 494 se consigue asi pero sólo en smd por lo que vi... De todas formas el tl494 es muy barato y comun. Como núcleo para el transformador si hay problemas para conseguir uno se puede usar el de un flyback de un televisor viejo, los hay que se desmontan facilmente sacando un alambre .
Pagina de dd saqué el circuito: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/automotive/012/index.html


----------

